# Twilight ( love it or hate it )



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

do u love the film twilight or u think it's a stupid movie?


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it's a stupid movie, vampires, romance... teenagers .............. (but i'm a man, my opinion is kinda.. VERY biased)


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i didn't think the movie was that bad, but i hate the whole twilight phenomena. i read the first book, but i couldn't continue after that. i feel like the story is a very thin veil for typical abusive relationship dynamics.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I loved the books. They were certainly corny and cheesy and made me roll my eyes while reading them from time to time, but I knew that it is a young teenager book, and that's bound to happen. I love the entire storyline though and am obsessed. I completely understand why people don't like it/wouldn't, but I love it...

The movie however, I thought wasn't that great. It was very cheesy, but then I have to remember that, the book was cheesy too. I do think the movie could have been done better though.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I liked the moviie when I watched it, but I never got caught up in the sensationalism. (I am definitely not into sensationalism.) I have never read any of the books.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought the movie was a joke... lol. It did make me laugh a lot though. Haha


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Making vampires glittery and cute for all the teen girls.... no thanks. Making them eat animals instead of humans... no thanks. Little to no blood when its a vampire movie... no thanks. This is not a vampire movie...:dry:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Lance said:


> Making vampires glittery and cute for all the teen girls.... no thanks. Making them eat animals instead of humans... no thanks. Little to no blood when its a vampire movie... no thanks. This is not a vampire movie...:dry:


Oh man the glitter scene was so stupid. I hated that.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I actually pity all the dudes who were forced to watch it with their girlfriends, high five. Consider it like a huge proof of love girls, on the same level of things such as : fighting a dragon, growing a moustache, shave his pubis hairs and other terrible stuff.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

I think that the book is better than the movie,the movie was so cheap:laughing:,the only good thing in this movie is jackson rathbone:wink:


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

They looked ridiculous when they had them running or jumping. I won't even go into the whole sparkling thing. The books are filled with flaws and hold a general disregard for vampire lore. Go watch a real movie and read a real book series people.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Kokos said:


> I actually pity all the dudes who were forced to watch it with their girlfriends, high five. Consider it like a huge proof of love girls, on the same level of things such as : fighting a dragon, growing a moustache, shave his pubis hairs and other terrible stuff.


hehe my bf watched it with me...


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

He loves you a lot :crazy:


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I read the book under the false pretense that this would be some sort of Buffy-esque vampire novel, where the main character would turn from a shy bookish teenage girl to a kickass vampire slayer, and Edward was suppose to be her Spike. Wrong. Needless to say, I never finished the book just managed to get past the middle, then put it down. I thought the characters were very repetitive in their behavious and speech and _*nothing happens*_ to pick up the story, just the same formula and repeat.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

There were parts that I like. But over all noo... I can't say I liked the movie.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I hate both. I even have a thousand word rant about it on some site... Now if only I could find it...


----------



## Even (Jul 29, 2009)

No.
No.
No.

My hate for these books burns like the heat of a thousand suns, but not as much as it burns for the _fan club_. 

I read them before they got big, and incredibly overrated. They weren't all that great then, and they still aren't now. The author rights like a fourteen year old, the plot never leaves the basis of "oh edward you're a vampire but you're so yummy" and "bella you need to stay away from me! i'm baddd" until the fourth book, and even THEN it was overly anticlimactic or the more proper word: _stupid_. I guess my main sgueeze with this..."SAGA" is the fact Mrs. Stephanie made the vampires sparkle. What the hell. Don't worry though, she makes up for it when she throws in a little angst. Edward attempts to commit suicide. By sparkling. In _public_.

"Oh no not TEH PUBLIC!!!!111one"

And if I've ruined the books for you, or even the soon to be second movie, don't worry. I've saved you.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I just like Robert Pattinson I would eat him whole :laughing:


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I read these books just to see what all the fuss was about. I regret even starting the first one. It only took me three days to read all four books. Yeah, I know you're wondering why I read them all if I hated them so early on. I can't start something and not finish it. I just can't. Anyway, I found her depiction of vampires to be awful, her characters where rather pathetic (Bella constantly made me cringe), and her writing style was quite bad. I've read fanfiction that was better written.

When it came to the movie I didn't rush out to see it theaters like most people. I've actually never seen it in decent quality. I got bored and watched it on megavideo one day. I knew it was going to be disappointing, but it was worse than I thought. Kristen Stewart can't act to save her life and seems to play the same character in every movie she's in. Robert Pattinson, while very attractive, lacked something as well. In my opinion it's nothing but another teen romance movie that I will never bother to watch again. I can get my vampire fix other places. True Blood, for instance. ​


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Kokos said:


> I think it's a stupid movie, vampires, romance... teenagers .............. (but i'm a man, my opinion is kinda.. VERY biased)


i agree with the stupid vampires but I don't know why men hate romance,i mean i can't date a man who hates romantic stuff:frustrating:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

yara said:


> i agree with the stupid vampires but I don't know why men hate romance,i mean i can't date a man who hates romantic stuff:frustrating:


Well i don't know why women hate kung-fu movies, westerns and post-apocalyptic universes, but i could totally date one who doesn't, it's those differences which are interesting. :wink:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Well i don't know why women hate kung-fu movies, westerns and post-apocalyptic universes, but i could totally date one who doesn't, it's those differences which are interesting. :wink:


 i'm not talking about movies right now,i mean how can i date a man who doesn't say nice words that make a woman's heart melt or a man who talks about sports 24/7,i can't stand that.:tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Kokos said:


> He loves you a lot :crazy:


even after I had already seen it twice and I even told him it wasn't that good but I really wanted him to watch it so he can share the story with me and go see the second!


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> even after I had already seen it twice and I even told him it wasn't that good but I really wanted him to watch it so he can share the story with me and go see the second!


 did he like the movie?:happy:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

yara said:


> did he like the movie?:happy:


Of course he has... :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

The first book was meh. The second book was meh. It went down to ew from there. The fanfiction, however, is WIN. People give the characters actual character. Amazing! 

The movie was good only because Kristen Stewart is in it. *drool*



> Well i don't know why women hate kung-fu movies, westerns and *post-apocalyptic universes*, but i could totally date one who doesn't, it's those differences which are interesting. :wink:


Post-apocalyptic universes, FTW! Doomsday, anyone?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

yara said:


> did he like the movie?:happy:


He said it was really cheesy. Which, it was. haha.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Well i don't know why women hate kung-fu movies, westerns and post-apocalyptic universes, but i could totally date one who doesn't, it's those differences which are interesting. :wink:


Who said women hate kung-fu movies, westerns and post-apocalyptic universes? Well, now that you mention it I suppose most of them do. I must not be your normal female because I'd sit down and watch a Kung-Fu movie before I'd beg my boyfriend to watch Twilight with me.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


> Who said women hate kung-fu movies, westerns and post-apocalyptic universes? Well, now that you mention it I suppose most of them do. I must not be your normal female because I'd sit down and watch a Kung-Fu movie before I'd beg my boyfriend to watch Twilight with me.


Never said that it was a bad thing, actually, that would rather make you the perfect catch to the eyes of most men. :crazy:


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Never said that it was a bad thing, actually, that would rather make you the perfect catch to the eyes of most men. :crazy:


I just found it rather funny because friends are always telling me that I act more like a guy than a girl. Sometimes it plays to my advantage with guys, other times I end up being another "one of the guys".


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

> I just found it rather funny because friends are always telling me that I act more like a guy than a girl. Sometimes it plays to my advantage with guys, other times I end up being another "one of the guys".


I don't know if a relation can be made, but the girlfriend of one of my best friend is also an ISFJ and she always tell me how much she get along better with guys than girls. She's actually very direct and straight to the point, sometimes even brutal and has a complete lack of diplomacy, but she's actually a pearl once you get over that. She always seems to make herself enemies in a circle of girls, but the guys don't mind it at all. :tongue:


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Kokos said:


> I don't know if a relation can be made, but the girlfriend of one of my best friend is also an ISFJ and she always tell me how much she get along better with guys than girls. She's actually very direct and straight to the point, sometimes even brutal and has a complete lack of diplomacy, but she's actually a pearl once you get over that. She always seems to make herself enemies in a circle of girls, but the guys don't mind it at all. :tongue:


It almost sounds like you are describing me. :happy: Not sure if it's an ISFJ thing, though...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I cannot stand the movie, and the last book.
Otherwise I liked the first three books.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the books and the movie. Cheesy, but lovely.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Kokos said:


> I don't know if a relation can be made, but the girlfriend of one of my best friend is also an ISFJ and she always tell me how much she get along better with guys than girls. She's actually very direct and straight to the point, sometimes even brutal and has a complete lack of diplomacy, but she's actually a pearl once you get over that. She always seems to make herself enemies in a circle of girls, but the guys don't mind it at all. :tongue:


That is more of an ISTJ trait then SF

Oh and Twilight. The movie was hilarious. Their continuous orgasm faces made my day. Never read the books, never will.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> That is more of an ISTJ trait then SF
> 
> Oh and Twilight. The movie was hilarious. Their continuous orgasm faces made my day. Never read the books, never will.


Well that would make sense, wouldn't it? I seem to be more of an ISTJ.

Oh and that's a good policy to have with those books. Don't let curiosity cloud your mind.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh she's a very hyper sensitive girl, i'm damn sure she's an ISFJ.

She's also very good looking, so i don't know if there is an all "jealousy something" getting into action.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I thought the movie was sort of meh. It had it's moments, though. I'm not likely to read the books anytime soon.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Edward Cullen is such a total fairy. I've spoken to guys who were in the friend zone and tried to break out of it by taking their would-be girlfriends to see Twilight, and the girls just ripped on their real BF's and complaining that no guy would ever be there for them. They didn't even pay attention to the extremely dedicated man right next to them who was dealing with the castrating shit just so that he could prove his love. I think Twilight is just there to give girls something to pay up massive amounts of money for. The plot and such is incredibly stereotypical. It's like a supernatural version of Grease, or High School Musical. Grease and High School Musical are the same thing set in different time periods. Overall, Twilight is a good excuse for a man to commit suicide, especially if he went their for a chick who won't even thank him for putting up with it. Read some good literature. Get LOTR, or Eragon, or the Illiad. Just don't read Twilight!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Never read the books or watched the movies, even if my favourite actress Sarah Clarke is in it (she's only in there for a few small scenes anyway and only in the fulm because she's friends with the director). I did make a 24/Twilight crossover fic though, where Bella is probably way OOC - Miss Swan Goes To Los Angeles, a 24 and Twilight crossover fanfic - FanFiction.Net


----------



## Yomna Alaa (Jul 31, 2009)

:angry:hate it,hate it,hate it.where's the story? a vampire fell in love with a human then another vampire tries to kill her,but he saves her!!! come on .the whole story is lame and the movie is nothing but mambo jumbo!!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Plus the main, and horribly huge, flaw. Vampires don't fucking sparkle.

Go read a real book.

I'm in agreement with Stephen King on this one "Those books should have never been published"
*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I read the first book. I was bored to tears. I had to finish it though, because everyone was talking about it and I wanted to keep up with the latest thing. Seriously, the rising climax went over my head. So these two vampires just attack Bella? Why? Can't they just suck someone else's blood? Geez.

One of my friends was obsessed with Edward, and she had the twilight movie and invited me over to watch it with her brother and a couple other people. I was laughing so hard. Edward is one awkward guy, Bella was just a sucky actor. The entire thing was so incredibly cheesy. My friend got mad at me for laughing, but I seriously couldn't help it. *


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I watched the movie. I thought it was like a fourteen year old emo girl's daydream.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. The Twilight movie is the greatest thing since Twilight lunchboxes and the new one promises be even better with 20% more glitter!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

*Facelead.*


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

No blood, no foul.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I took my male friends a long to it, to make them suffer and clearly they did. They have never forgiven me for wasting about 2 hours of their life. I laughed throughout it, because Kristen's acting was shit to be honest. I could have made a better version. 
I hope the next director hasn't ruined my best book of the series. 
Team Edward. ;]


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Books - lack of plot and poorly written. 
Film - terrible acting, terrible script. 
Both almost drove me to suicide.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

HugeTwilightFan said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. The Twilight movie is the greatest thing since Twilight lunchboxes and the new one promises be even better with 20% more glitter!


 WOW,i never thought that i will ever find a guy who likes twilight:shocked:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

yara said:


> WOW,i never thought that i will ever find a guy who likes twilight:shocked:


I took it as sarcasm? Maybe not.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> I took it as sarcasm? Maybe not.


no,i don't think it was,didn't you see the robert pattinson picture? and his name" huge twilight fan".


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

"There is no idiotic statement you can make so ironically that SOMEBODY won’t think you’re dead serious."
~Al Yankovic

Yeah, I'm totally in love with twilight. The sense of plot and character development is simply to die for. You guys don't know what you're missing. *sparkles radiantly*


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

HugeTwilightFan said:


> "There is no idiotic statement you can make so ironically that SOMEBODY won’t think you’re dead serious."
> ~Al Yankovic
> 
> Yeah, I'm totally in love with twilight. The sense of plot and character development is simply to die for. You guys don't know what you're missing. *sparkles radiantly*


i'm in love with twilight too,but the film was kinda cheap,but i really liked the books,i only read the first three.
i'm waiting till my mum brings me" breaking Dawn"


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

omg Trope you are going to break someones heart when you get a new username


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Probably my own. <3 Twilight.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

hugetwilightfan ,who exactly do you like, bella or kristen stewart?
in my opinion kristen stewart can't act at all,there's no expressions on her face and she's a really bad actress.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

HugeTwilightFan said:


> Probably my own. <3 Twilight.


You would have made a much better Edward, you know. In the movie he came off as kind of an idiot.




yara said:


> in my opinion kristen stewart can't act at all,there's no expressions on her face and she's a really bad actress.


Also this =[.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

yara said:


> no,i don't think it was,didn't you see the robert pattinson picture? and his name" huge twilight fan".


I'm pretty sure the whole thing is a joke?


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> I'm pretty sure the whole thing is a joke?


It looks that way... lol


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok here is the thing about Twilight ... I read the books in highschool. Before any movie, or anyone had ever really heard of them. I loved Vampires. I mean loooveedd them. Usually one of the more bad ass kinds, but I read twilight and enjoyed it enough. Thought it was interesting. Moved on. Not my kind of vampire... but i do love romance and vampires so.. why not. So i could like it. Then the movie came out. 1) Robert Pattinson... is not THAT good looking... at all. He is not the hot vampire... nor does Edward have the persona that makes vampires hot. The bad boy vampire, with the luring eyes. He is no Tom Cruise as Lestat or Spike from Buffy. 2) There are so many better vampire books, better story lines, better characters, romance still included. 3) Twilight ruined vampires by making them cool because it was unusal to like them, and it was different. 

Vampires are better as bad guys. They just are. Like I said I enjoyed the books enough. But they just weren't THAT good! Vampires were great because they were mysterious and unusual and go bump in the night. Twilight made them mega sparkling douches. It made them popular, a fad, the latest craze. Took all their coolness away by making them.. well... cool. 

I liked the random vampire romance... but now... the thought of twilight and anything like it makes me want to vomit. Fright night... cool... Dracula... great... Interview with a vampire... better... 30 Days of night... amazing... Buffy.. Loved it!! But it was twilight that did this.... sparkling douches... that can walk in the light... greeaatt... it had to be that franchise that made vampires cool. Teen romance and self loathing vampires... niiccee! Way to go world.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I can't stand it. I read about one or two chapters of Twilight, and said 'Fuck this...this just annoys me.' 

Bella annoys me to no end. Edward annoys me to no end. I don't like the plot, and I can't stand Meyers' writing. The movie was sort of annoying, too. I felt like it should've been on Lifetime or ABC Family rather than in a movie theater. 


I probably wouldn't even care about it, if I didn't know so many people _obsessed_ with it. I tried to understand their obsession, and I just don't get it at all. It's like them trying to understand my obsession with ponies, except the difference is they'll probably never give them a chance. :'(



Maybe they'll understand if I show them this:


----------



## Voldemort (Aug 24, 2011)

not a fan.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the whole vampire thing going on right now and twilight doesn't look that good to me. The only vampire movie that ever caught my interest and that I might watch is Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Undead. And that's because Ralph Macchio is in it.


----------



## Lufausljc (Apr 28, 2011)

I do not like it at all. Some scenes actually made me laugh. It is absolutely due to the horrible acting.


----------



## Whisperdream28 (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to really be into it before there were even talks of movies. 
Then everyone started being super obsessed with it or really hating on it, and it just lost its appeal. Sure, it's not the best written book but I used to enjoy some of the romance in the books. The movies are another story... 

However I find Robert Pattinson to be adorable cause he is just so awkward. :laughing:

Also, Stephenie Meyer's other book The Host I actually really like. It's not near Twilight at all.


----------



## Emmily (Dec 26, 2011)

I use to looooove it. But. Meh. Now it's just so elementary.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

One can do better than such fluff, I'm only sad for those who define such things as literature.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

> He is no Tom Cruise as Lestat


Horrible example, both rob and tom make totally crap vampires.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

I didn't even bother to check it out, doesn't grasp my interest. My boyfriend watched the movie with his homeboy and they thought it was horrible. I thought it was funny that his friend rented the movie in the first place. XD


----------



## Neon Rainbows (Nov 25, 2011)

personally, i can't stand the movie. The twilight saga was an amazing book series. I believe the movies ruined the book.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't love it but I don't hate it either.
I feel that Twilight is too sexually based for my tastes.
Though, I love Kristen Stewart as a person so she draws me to the films.
I want her Breaking Dawn wedding dress for my future ceremony.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

The only books in existence I don't mind seeing burned. Minus religious texts but even those have some value. There are better romances there is better fluff, if It didnt have so much attention I wouldn't care but this rot is corrupting minds. I could write better novels.


----------



## dee20 (Apr 8, 2012)

hate it. why? well, don't get me started. :dry:

why, stephanie meyers? what did we ever do to you? was it something we said?


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Something about a bunch of kids learning to be wizards sounds pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Robert Pattinson isn't hot. :O *gasp*

I read the first two books of the series because my lil' cousin wanted me to read them with her. It was her first time reading a chapter book, and just books in general (on her own accord0. I didn't think much of it, that was until... Dear gawd... I had to back-out by the second book. I felt mean but my cousin was understanding.

The books were horrible, just like Stephen King said, Meyer can't write for shit. 

Movies, I don't recall having seen them... I don't think I watched them. Wait, yes, the first one. I forgot where and how. I don't even... I just remember a sparkling man.

I feel so mean now. I'm such a hater. Tis mi le truth though.

Honestly, what's wrong with this hunk of a guy v


----------



## VivianeScrooge (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the atmosphere of the movie. I want to visit Forks. When I watch the movies I like to examine the scenery rather than keeping up with the story. 
The vampire cast wore to many white make up. They don't look pale but heavily powdered.
I've read the whole 4 books, people around me were very excited about it and I didn't want to be leave behind. The plot was okay, not tremendous. 
Its focusing too much on Edwards beuty, sex appeal, and their make out(and sex) session(even though it is also my favorite part of the book :3 but if you accentuate it too much it just decrease the magic. Its like eating too much chocolate).
The ending was too predictable, bella swan is too hormonal, and the writer give the description as if vampires are this perfect being rather than monsters with flaws. They should call it 'genetically engineered humans'.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I used to like Twilight..but not so much anymore.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Indifferent to Twilight to be honest.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Neon Rainbows said:


> The twilight saga was an amazing book series.













Wait, you're still a kid, aren't you?


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam's had the book out on display and I decided to pick it up to see what the fuss was all about. The grammar nazi in me cried as well as my opinion on the book was Bella was quite a shallow character with no depth and the book seems to focus too much around the relationship. I can read stuff like that on fanfiction.net. Yeah, I read about a page/half a page to pick up on that. I daresay that the movie clips and people's opinions of the movie scare me off. I'm not really big into _extremely_ mushy stuff.

What I was told, though, was Meyer did have another book that was much better that's not well-known. I can't remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## FataMorgana (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't hate it, I don't love it. I ignore it.


----------



## Joey (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont tell this very often but since it's online... I kinda do like the twilight series. I think its kind of fun and it may be quite silly and childish, but its a lot of fun to sit down and watch it with a group of friends. I've read the books and watched the movies ^^


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I hated both movies and books. And I certainly agree with HIM. (See link below.)


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

The books weren't so bad but the movies were disappointing...


----------

